# albertovidal = 8 mil



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Ocho mil intervenciones en poco más de dos años y medio, va que vuela el Einstein.

Una felicitación y un abrazo.

No te invito un mate: 1> porque no me gusta; 2> porque el hilo abierto al respecto por Swift (Iniciación al mate) me tiene ya mareado. (Hasta están pensando lanzar al mercado una mayonemate).

En cambio, brindo con este tequila, mi favorito:

http://www.pocotequila.com/bltour/herra2.html

Con su limoncito super agrio y su pizca de sal, como Dios manda.

¡Salud!


----------



## bondia

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Ocho mil intervenciones en poco más de dos años y medio, va que vuela el Einstein.
> 
> Una felicitación y un abrazo.
> 
> No te invito un mate: 1> porque no me gusta; 2> porque el hilo abierto al respecto por Swift (Iniciación al mate) me
> tiene ya mareado. (Hasta están pensando lanzar al mercado una mayonemate).
> 
> En cambio, brindo con este tequila, mi favorito:
> 
> http://www.pocotequila.com/bltour/herra2.html
> 
> Con su limoncito super agrio y su pizca de sal, como Dios manda.
> 
> ¡Salud!



Me apunto.. a la felicitación, y al tequila


----------



## rusita preciosa

Felicitación, albertovidal y gracias por tu ayuda en este foro!


----------



## albertovidal

¡Gracias a todos!
Espero seguir contribuyendo y aprendiendo de todos vosotros.
Un cálido saludo y gracias por compartir tantos hilos conmigo.
Alberto


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Gracias Alberto por tu presencia y tu tesón, es un placer compartir hilos contigo.


*¡FELICIDADES!*​Un beso,
Martine


----------



## albertovidal

¡Muchas gracias , Martine!
Ah, ¡y muchas otras gracias por tu paciencia conmigo en el foro Español-Francés/Français-Espagnol!
Un beso


----------



## Peterdg

Alberto,
*¡¡¡¡Muchas felicidades!!!!

*​Un abrazo,

Peter


----------



## albertovidal

Muchas gracias, Peter.
¡Un enorme placer compartir este foro contigo!
Nos estaremos "viendo" en algún próximo hilo.
Un abrazo,
Alberto


----------



## romarsan

Feliz postiversario albertovidal


----------



## Masood

Well done, albertovidal. Many thanks for your help!


----------



## albertovidal

romarsan said:


> Feliz postiversario albertovidal




¡Muchas gracias y espero muy pronto tus fantásticos 9000!
Un cálido saludo


----------



## albertovidal

Masood said:


> Well done, albertovidal. Many thanks for your help!


Thanks for your congrat and hope to keep on learning from your awesome posts.
Regards


----------



## blasita

Alberto, ya sabes lo que pienso de ti. Muchas gracias por todos y cada uno de tus certeros e interesantes comentarios en los foros: eres un lujo de forero y de persona.

Un fuerte abrazo.


----------

